# My guess on this forum.



## Jim Engel

My guess is that we are right on the edge of seeing this thing
disappear because the owner, Mr. Schoonbrood, will have had
his fill of childish nonsense.

Several people here are just gaming the system, purposefully
pushing the envelope just for the fun of it without any concern
about anything except their own personal amusement.

This would in my opinion be a bad thing, because a forum requiring
full names is a real step up from most of what is in the internet,
and there are some really expert people here, although you hear
less and less from them as time goes on.

Mike, my suggestion is that you either eliminate the Canine Lounge
part of the forum or make strict rules against political, social and most
non dog related comment. If I want to read political ranting, there
are a million forums out there.

Sometimes the moderators play along with the "clever" political
double meanings, which just sends the wink wink message that
political content is OK if it fits their personal belief system.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

But of course, you are forced to read these posts, but small gremlins that live beneath the back porch, and steal your wifi.

That, and you have to try and control things by giving us your opinion, once again, as forced by these same small gremlins.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

This nonsense has gone on for a long time now.

Once I realized that the ignore feature works pretty good, things are a lot nicer. It is worth a try. 

Assholes are not worth the time and bother and are probably that way because they have their own set of problems. 

If you want them banned then why not ban them for your own eyes - it has the same effect.


----------



## Gerald Guay

I'm new here and agree with Jim Engel. If I had lurked for a while before I most likely would not have joined.

I am a member of 2 other forums that are not dog related; on both of these forums no "Off Topic" threads are not allowed. Members have to respect one another or they are banned.

It's too bad because there are a lot of serious people who want to learn and others who have a lot of experience to share. Most threads get highjacked and end up fizzling out.

GG


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What forums are these ??


----------



## Chris McDonald

I pretty sure if Mike wanted to hear from you he would have asked. And yes the moderators can at there will let certain things go on a bit. That’s just the way it is, your just gona have to live with it.
You know what I think Mike wants for us to do? Im gona tell you anyway… everyone click on a paid for add at the bottom of the page each time you log on.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Does that make him more money ??


----------



## Chris McDonald

Should, that’s what its all about. Clicking man, clicking. Those adds to get placed on relevant places and pay every time someone clicks on the add. Google makes billions and gives everyone else a few cents


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

If y'all actually clicked the damn things I'd enjoy the forum much more


----------



## David Feliciano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Does that make him more money ??


I'm not sure, but MANY forum owners make money through pay per click advertising. Most forums end up costing the owner money except for those with a lot of traffic. 

Message boards that do make a fair amount of money through advertising actually usually allow a good amount of trolling. Not enough to ruin the board, and not enough to cause everybody to leave. Its not a coincidence that the most visitors this forum ever received was on Monday!


----------



## David Feliciano

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> If y'all actually clicked the damn things I'd enjoy the forum much more


I rest my case. I actually do click on the adds. Its my thanks to the admin


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Chris McDonald said:


> Should, that’s what its all about. Clicking man, clicking. Those adds to get placed on relevant places and pay every time someone clicks on the add. Google makes billions and gives everyone else a few cents


Even I knew that!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I click the **** outa those ads, it's like picking an argument with a Jehovas Witness :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> If y'all actually clicked the damn things I'd enjoy the forum much more


 Ill click a few right now


----------



## Chris McDonald

Anyway to tell what users click the most adds? Maybe I can buy some pull around here without having to spend any money?


----------



## Chris McDonald

Good job Ger get it locked for talking about religion.
This is an add that I just saw. I just couldn’t bring myself to clicking it though. It probably has something to do with to much beer

· *Submissive Urination* 
Learn About Submissive Urination in Dogs & How to Stop it at Iams.com


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

How long has this forum been around now? 2006 right?

Maybe we should do a poll about how much people think this forum has cost since 2006, and how much the ads have earned  This could be interesting.


----------



## David Feliciano

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> How long has this forum been around now? 2006 right?
> 
> Maybe we should do a poll about how much people think this forum has cost since 2006, and how much the ads have earned  This could be interesting.


My guess is you're in the red


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> How long has this forum been around now? 2006 right?
> 
> Maybe we should do a poll about how much people think this forum has cost since 2006, and how much the ads have earned  This could be interesting.



Mike,

That's not a fair evaluation, unless you factor in the entertainment value the Forum provides. How many times have you planned to go to a see a comedy film and logged in and started laughing and didn't get to the movie. You saved $20+


----------



## Chris McDonald

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> How long has this forum been around now? 2006 right?
> 
> Maybe we should do a poll about how much people think this forum has cost since 2006, and how much the ads have earned  This could be interesting.


At the current rate what year you breaking even? Or are you just going to call running this a expensive hobby


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

David, you would be correct.

Thomas - the going rate for my time is over $100/hour, so if we're going to start valuing time and entertainment values, then something tells me that I will still be in the red


----------



## David Feliciano

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> David, you would be correct.


I usually am, but its always nice to hear it.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Jim Engel said:


> Sometimes the moderators play along with the "clever" political
> double meanings, which just sends the wink wink message that
> *political content is OK if it fits their personal belief system*.



=D>


----------



## Christopher Smith

Jim Engel said:


> Sometimes the moderators play along with the "clever" political
> double meanings, which just sends the wink wink message that
> *political content is OK if it fits their personal belief system*.


Agreed!


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Jim Engel said:


> My guess is that we are right on the edge of seeing this thing
> disappear because the owner, Mr. Schoonbrood, will have had
> his fill of childish nonsense.
> 
> Several people here are just gaming the system, purposefully
> pushing the envelope just for the fun of it without any concern
> about anything except their own personal amusement.
> 
> This would in my opinion be a bad thing, because a forum requiring
> full names is a real step up from most of what is in the internet,
> and there are some really expert people here, although you hear
> less and less from them as time goes on.
> 
> Mike, my suggestion is that you either eliminate the Canine Lounge
> part of the forum or make strict rules against political, social and most
> non dog related comment. If I want to read political ranting, there
> are a million forums out there.
> 
> Sometimes the moderators play along with the "clever" political
> double meanings, which just sends the wink wink message that
> political content is OK if it fits their personal belief system.



Now be being a new addition here gives me the feeling that i shouldnt respond to this since i should be getting to know the people on forum better first and get a general feel for the forum and what its about...then again that hasnt stopped me in the past and it sure wont stop me now!

so here goes and feel free to take offense or not ;-)

in my first 24 hours on this forum i got introduced to a kind of flamewar for lack of a better word....i saw people pointing fingers, calling names, asking (sometimes obvious) questions and showing the Pittbull mentality (no offense to the breed) 

Now i have to admit i have never laughed as hard as i did during this little episode...it made my day and im almost sorry it got locked but heres the thing....closing the canine lounge will not avoid this kind of thing from happening again. Things will just move to another place on forum and evolve there so whats the use...let the people have their say, do their little rant, throw their tantrum if you will....does it cost any of us anything to witness it or to ignore it ? I checked my wallet shortly after the whole flamewar thing and guess what ? still had the same amount of cash in my wallet...so no harm done there!

People are funny things...they will have their say no matter what they get told and the will voice their opinion whether you and i like it or not....there is noone standing behind us with a gun making us witness it. There are admins and mods on this forum...let them do their thing without secondguessing them on the choices they make...i can tell you as a former forumadmin (not here) that its one hell of a task running after people every day in order to keep some sanity on a forum...especialy if some people have a sandbox mentality that just screems at you to treat them like the 4 year old sandboxdwellers that they are. Now im guessing that the mods and admins here do this job in their free time just to help out...no one pays them and im betting it takes a good chunk out of their spare time and that deserves a large amount of respect in my book. so lets just stop secondguessing them on the choices they make...and lets face it...we dont have to like their choices but we do have to follow them....thats what i wrote up for when i joined and i certainly dont have a problem with it...and if i do theres this neat option called PM...i can just PM the hell out of em and do my thing without being a pain in the ass on forum..

im here for the info on this forum...to see what neat new tricks i can learn and what help i might be able to offer others in return....so im going to go back to reading the stuff and just live and learn and thats about it really....

maybe some people should adopt my attitude when it comes to things being said or done here that they dont feel is right or offensive...

and for gods sake dont ban me for it LOL

" If you dont have to Feed or F*ck em...does their opinion really matter ?" 

i sure as hell think not ;-)

and just in case LOL...im NOT pointing any fingers at anyone what so ever...its just a general observation of my first 24 hours as a member of this forum (and DAMN where they funny)


Alice ;-)


----------



## Jack Roberts

Why not put a place on here where religion and politics can be discussed. It can be clearly labeled as such. You could put a one time 3 dollar donation fee for people to join that part of the forum.

People could not get upset or bug moderators, since it was a place to talk about politics and religion. Also, if they pay to use that part of the forum then there is no reason for someone to get upset. One more thing, there are no refunds after joining. You should expect rousing conversation in a room for politics and religion. 

This list is good entertainment sometimes. I really do not take offense at things said.

It seems like some of the people love the drama just as much or else they would not post but instead ignore the topics. It is confusing to me why they would complain about it.


----------



## lynn oliver

Well said Alice


----------



## Harry Keely

Jack Roberts said:


> Why not put a place on here where religion and politics can be discussed. It can be clearly labeled as such. You could put a one time 3 dollar donation fee for people to join that part of the forum.
> 
> People could not get upset or bug moderators, since it was a place to talk about politics and religion. Also, if they pay to use that part of the forum then there is no reason for someone to get upset. One more thing, there are no refunds after joining. You should expect rousing conversation in a room for politics and religion.
> 
> This list is good entertainment sometimes. I really do not take offense at things said.
> 
> It seems like some of the people love the drama just as much or else they would not post but instead ignore the topics. It is confusing to me why they would complain about it.


Heres your politics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M9C6a1K0nI

Heres your religion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGR4SFOimlk

Enough of this shit lets get back to DOGS, Sorry couldn't resist, I guess I get one more number to my post HAHAHAHA. Nothing personal folks.


----------



## Jack Roberts

Harry Keely said:


> Heres your politics
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M9C6a1K0nI
> 
> Heres your religion
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGR4SFOimlk
> 
> Enough of this shit lets get back to DOGS, Sorry couldn't resist, I guess I get one more number to my post HAHAHAHA. Nothing personal folks.


Harry,

That's some funny s**t with Dice. I remember when he was big in the 80s. See, already we can have a some fun with politics and cnn. 

You do not need a video to summarize religion. You only have to look at what Edward Gibbons in his history of Rome wrote about religion.

"The various modes of worship which prevailed in the Roman world were all considered by the people as equally true; by the philosopher as equally false; and by the magistrate as equally useful."

All you have to do is replace Rome with any other modern country, or you could just replace social justice in the place of religion. It is the same thing.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Mike, how many other forums are out there with THIS much "flavor?" When you add into the information and richness that some bring and offer to THREADS, the spin doctors just screw it up. I have had a few "chewings" and can get it together. PMing others on issues keeps it off the board.

You have *forum rules*, do away with them or have the mods follow them without the wink, pat, and go-alongs just might bring a refined mix back to this place. 

Of course there are a few in the peanut section who might wish me gone, and that wouldn't be a heartbreak here. YOU know this is a quality outlet and others have told you this...


----------



## maggie fraser

Howard Gaines III said:


> Mike, how many other forums are out there with THIS much "flavor?" When you add into the information and richness that some bring and offer to THREADS, the spin doctors just screw it up. I have had a few "chewings" and can get it together. PMing others on issues keeps it off the board.
> 
> You have *forum rules*, do away with them or have the mods follow them without the wink, pat, and go-alongs just might bring a refined mix back to this place.
> 
> Of course there are a few in the peanut section who might wish me gone, and that wouldn't be a heartbreak here. YOU know this is a quality outlet and others have told you this...


:-D Peanut section??


_"The various modes of worship which prevailed in the Roman world were all considered by the people as equally true; by the philosopher as equally false; and by the magistrate as equally useful."_

Great quote Jack!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill

This forum is not yahoo answers haha. It's got to have personality. Some good some bad, but for sure interesting. Remember the golden rule of dog training? "the only thing that two trainers can agree on is the third one is wrong". This site is golden lol.


----------



## Lynda Myers

Man oh man there is way too much whining going on here. Do we really need big brother (mods) babysitting us? This is a public forum where more the one view is shared...some you will like and agree with and others your won't that's just how the dog biscuit crumbles.
But in those moments when you don't agree try be a good little Romper Room "Do Bee" and just agree to disagree! 
Honestly I'm beginning to think the furry people are way TOO SENSITIVE and need to BULLDOG THE HELL UP ... grow a thicker hide and on occasion just let the fur fly. And if ya just can't find it in ya 'll selves to do that then carry your ass in the damn house with the cat!!!!  
It's a sad thing to see grown folks carrying on crying and whining like a bunch of preschoolers tattle tailing on each other.

Cheese anyone?:-\"


----------



## Christopher Jones

It's kinda like this


----------



## David Frost

Lynda Myers said:


> This is a public forum where more the one view is shared...some you will like and agree with and others your won't that's just how the dog biscuit crumbles.
> 
> It's a sad thing to see grown folks carrying on crying and whining like a bunch of preschoolers tattle tailing on each other.
> 
> Cheese anyone?:-\"


Actually, it isn't a "public" forum per se. One must register with their full name. They have also agreed (all the fine print folks don't read) to abide by the rules of the forum. The rules are set and subject to the whim of the board owner. We also know, some attempt to register using an alias. Occasionally, someone may even make it. That's another matter and always a work in progress. 

I agree, it is sad to see the whining. I just chalk it up to peoples insecurities and unlikely to change. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I am one of those who has complained after repeated negative personal attacks. I am fat. I have lost over 60lbs though. But I can out work most cigarette smoking skinny ass cops and they are surprised when they see it - but I also know my limits and won't "go out with fluffy" on a mission I cannot complete and complete properly. And my dog has made finds that have helped bring closure to a family.

It still stings when people make rude comments and I don't know why they take joy in doing that. I really don't. Maybe I should be a stronger person and never feel hurt by such things as these are people I don't know and could care less about,* but when it happens it turns into a feeding frenzy and the entire thread gets derailed.*

I am certain that rude and inconsiderate behavior has chased some good people away. Some of us are the same people online that we are in real life and God help us if these interent personas are in real life as rude as they behave online.

So even with thickening skin - my main issue is that a perfectly good discussion can be taken completely off course by some ass who does not even have experience in the area being discussed.

I think you have pretty much lost the SAR section of the board and I know some of the people who did come on an wound up leaving/ not posting are actually highly respected folks in this area driving up the bar and know what the hell they are talking about. 

Be that as it may, perhaps that is better because most of you think we are a worthless lot anyway- but you are only just doing sport games with your own dogs - except for those who actually WORK dogs.


----------



## Guest

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I am one of those who has complained after repeated negative personal attacks. I am fat. I have lost over 60lbs though. But I can out work most cigarette smoking skinny ass cops and they are surprised when they see it - but I also know my limits and won't "go out with fluffy" on a mission I cannot complete and complete properly. And my dog has made finds that have helped bring closure to a family.
> 
> It still stings when people make rude comments and I don't know why they take joy in doing that. I really don't. Maybe I should be a stronger person and never feel hurt by such things as these are people I don't know and could care less about,* but when it happens it turns into a feeding frenzy and the entire thread gets derailed.*
> 
> I am certain that rude and inconsiderate behavior has chased some good people away. Some of us are the same people online that we are in real life and God help us if these interent personas are in real life as rude as they behave online.
> 
> So even with thickening skin - my main issue is that a perfectly good discussion can be taken completely off course by some ass who does not even have experience in the area being discussed.
> 
> I think you have pretty much lost the SAR section of the board and I know some of the people who did come on an wound up leaving/ not posting are actually highly respected folks in this area driving up the bar and know what the hell they are talking about.
> 
> Be that as it may, perhaps that is better because most of you think we are a worthless lot anyway- but you are only just doing sport games with your own dogs - except for those who actually WORK dogs.


 
Yeah, I think thickening of skin is on order, I too dislike the the BS of some of these threads, but unless you ACTUALLY know someone or trained with them, you can't ASSume they know nothing based over an internet forum. Some are malicious and some are fun, either or can't make assumptions based on that.

As far as SAR, yeah who cares what the hell people say about it or if your fat or skinny, don't worry so much what people over a internet forum think of you. Its the people that know you, that know how you really are......


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Perhps we need to learn to respond with 

"Shut the F up, lets get back on track"


----------



## Jack Roberts

Nancy,

I do not agree with insulting someone's appearance. 

At my jobs, we use to break each others balls. It was in fun but not malicious towards each other. It helped the day go by but we also did not step over the line. It was also in a good natured spirit. 

When people step over the line insulting the way someone looks then it tells you a lot about their personality. An insecure person has the need to put down the others. There are always going to be nasty people or jack asses. You just have to learn to not care what they think.

You should post in SAR and not care what others say. Invite your friends on the forum and post on subjects that will help those new to SAR. Success is the best revenge.

Someone brought it up but this is the internet. I do not understand why some people loose their civility when they are behind a computer. Again, I just chalk it up to personality defects or an unfilled life.

*I do think that people are way to sensitive when someone disagrees with them. I see nothing wrong with good discussions. Just because someone does not like the way you train does not mean you should start insulting someone's character. The problem arises from personal attacks not from disagreements.


----------



## Guest

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Perhps we need to learn to respond with
> 
> "Shut the F up, lets get back on track"


doesnt work, just intesifies it most of the time.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Jack Roberts said:


> Nancy,
> 
> I do not agree with insulting someone's appearance.
> 
> At my jobs, we use to break each others balls. It was in fun but not malicious towards each other. It helped the day go by but we also did not step over the line. It was also in a good natured spirit.
> 
> When people step over the line insulting the way someone looks then it tells you a lot about their personality. An insecure person has the need to put down the others. There are always going to be nasty people or jack asses. You just have to learn to not care what they think.
> 
> You should post in SAR and not care what others say. Invite your friends on the forum and post on subjects that will help those new to SAR. Success is the best revenge.
> 
> Someone brought it up but this is the internet. I do not understand why some people loose their civility when they are behind a computer. Again, I just chalk it up to personality defects or an unfilled life.
> 
> *I do think that people are way to sensitive when someone disagrees with them. I see nothing wrong with good discussions. Just because someone does not like the way you train does not mean you should start insulting someone's character. The problem arises from personal attacks not from disagreements.


Jack as far as I know that person is still banned from the SAR board. If they are not, I really don't care anymore. There are not enough people here to have good discussions on that topic anymore, and, to be honest, I can get more out of phone calls and emails with the folks who know what they are doing - most of the important discussions at this point for me are situation specific and would not go on a board anyway.


----------



## Harry Keely

Nancy we are all guilty of getting a little out of hand and stirring the pot sometimes wheter it be in a sarcastic way its human & also for most the american way unfortunately. All in all we all have our venues of discipline which need to be respected. You and myself and everybody else just needs to sort through the crap and take whats good and leave the stupidity to the side. There are alot of good folk on here as well as clowns but you will find that in everyday life it just depends on what we choose to do is what makes us stronger dog people or morons.


----------



## Harry Keely

And I will admit I tend to be sarcastic through videos but I try to do it in a neutral and fun way. At the same time I can be serious and I think that gos for 90% of the folk on here.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I think I have finally learned to sort through the crap but will say that I have quit inviting people - good people - over because when I did, they pretty much saw the behavior stuck at the Jr High level and left (and I got some WTF? PMs)

The only reason I stay and mainly read is that there IS some good dog knowledge here.

I don't envy the moderators - on the one hand you have the Leerburg forum that went down the hole, I think because the only opinoins that counted were Ed Frawley's and his mods and on the other hand you have the unmoderated PDB where it is so rude and so stupid that it is a waste of time.

What I don't get is that most of us have learned in our jobs how to call down people's behavior without insulting them - I would say that sometimes employers have let it go to where people are no longer held accountable for fear of being sued but that is not what I am talking about. 

Just some opinions, FWIW.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I think I would really like to hear what Alice thinks. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> I think I would really like to hear what Alice thinks. :grin:




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Listen up people. I am going to tell a short story here which depicts much of the problem seen here. Lets see how many understand it. 

Monkeys -- 

Start with a cage containing five monkeys. Inside the cage, hang a banana on a string and place a set of stairs under it. Before long, a monkey will go to the stairs and start to climb towards the banana. 

As soon as he touches the stairs, spray all the other monkeys with cold water. After a while another monkey makes the attempt with same result, all the other monkeys are sprayed with cold water. Pretty soon when another Monkey tries to climb the stairs, the other monkeys will try to prevent it. 

Now, put the cold water away. Remove one monkey from the cage and replace it with a new one. The new monkey sees the banana and wants to climb the stairs. 

To his shock, all of the other monkeys beat the snot out of him. After another attempt and attack, he knows that if he tries to climb the stairs he will be assaulted. 

Next, remove another of the original five monkeys and replace it with a new one. 

The newcomer goes to the stairs and is attacked. The previous newcomer takes part in the punishment with enthusiasm. 

Likewise, replace a third original monkey with a new one, then a fourth, then the fifth. Every time the newest monkey takes to the stairs he is attacked. 

Most of the monkeys that are beating him up have no idea why they were not permitted to climb the stairs OR even why they are participating in the beating of the newest monkey. Finally, after replacing all of the original monkeys, none of the remaining monkeys have ever been sprayed with cold water. Nevertheless, no monkey ever again approaches the stairs to try for the banana. 

Why not? 

Because as far as they know, that is the way it has always been done around here.


----------



## Chris McDonald

I think Don is calling us monkeys? I been called worse


----------



## Jim Engel

Don Turnipseed said:


> I think I would really like to hear what Alice thinks. :grin:


I think Don wants to get married again......


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Don Turnipseed said:


> I think I would really like to hear what Alice thinks. :grin:



LOL and that was your first mistake...assuming i actualy THINK :razz:

but seriously :mrgreen: is this really worth all the thinking we put behind it ? i dunnea think so !

the forum is populated by al sorts of people...long, short, fat, skinny, ugly, pretty, crosseyed, whiners, crybabies, loudmouths, sarcastic bastards, sensetives, smart and not so smart people....troublemakers, attentionseeking prats, yellow, black, white...any other colors im forgotting just throw em in there....etc etc etc...i can go on and on and onnnnnnn....

heres the thing tho...they all have an opinion and they all stick by it...dont mean we have to like that opinion, dont mean we have to follow their lead, dont mean we have to get pissed of i we dont see eye to eye on issues, just means we should agree to disagree and stop acting like a bunch of bloody 4 year olds trying to claim to be king or queen of the sandbox! maybe we should all develop a lil more skin on our backs when people say stupid shit just do egg us on...maybe we shouldnt respond at all to stupid remarks or insults made...what a very large amount of people on this forum are forgetting is that :

"sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me" you can get pissed of at someone saying your fat or ugly or gay or god knows what....let me clue you in on a bit of wisdom them ;-) people who put other people down for their own pleasure arnt worth the effort of typing a reply to a post! their behaviour says so much more about them then we can ever say....they do not need us to help show how silly they really are boys and girls, its their actions and words that scream out at us what they really are so we have no need to respond or act to anything said or done !~ once we all get this the problem will be mostly solved.....if you dont want the fire to burn out of control...for f*cks sake stop feeding the flame then ;-) and for that small group of people who just seem to keep running into brick walls and not learning that it hurts like all bloody hell every time you do so ? " we still dont have to feed of fk em...so lets not bother thrying to show them the error of their ways " 


(*** pokes at don with a short pointy stick! :mrgreen: *** )


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You have been here three days and have it all figured out. Good for you.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Ahhh!. You have a short pointy stick...which I presume is to poke and prod. I never understood the need to poke and prod people myself Alice, but, if your going to be free, I think I have 5 litters coming up towards the end of the mo. May need some help here. :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott

Doesn't ANYONE read my biline at the bottom of my posts? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: #-o ;-)


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ahhh!. You have a short pointy stick...which I presume is to poke and prod. I never understood the need to poke and prod people myself Alice, but, if your going to be free, I think I have 5 litters coming up towards the end of the mo. May need some help here. :grin:


Maybe I should have said, "If you aren't doing anything."


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maybe I should have said, "If you aren't doing anything."


LOL either way...as much as id like to visit clear to the other side of the world its rather impossible....september is going to be a very busy and important month here...starting with september 3 and 4th with dutch national championships in Eindhoven for KNPV dogs....a clubmember and longtime friend is participating in this competition on both days with one dog...for both PH1 and PH2...its not something i want to miss ;-) and after that several weeks of intense trialcertificate training for PH1 and 2 for some fellow clubmembers for the fall certificate trials...again not something i would want to miss ;-)

and then theres the fact that me going across to the other side of the world would mean boarding a plane (shuddering violently in total and utter fear) not something i see happening anytime soon if i can avoid it.. lolllll....

thanks for the invite tho ! 

;-)


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Bob Scott said:


> Doesn't ANYONE read my biline at the bottom of my posts? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: #-o ;-)


hmmmmm im no fool but then again i am a natural blond ! should i feel offended now  

then again...offended or taking offense is not something i do ever ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So the drapes match the carpet ?


----------



## Bob Scott

Jeff, go to your room! [-X


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So the drapes match the carpet ?


what carpet


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Alice Bezemer said:


> what carpet


That was the "home run" response to that dirty question.:-D


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Alice Bezemer said:


> what carpet


Nice one :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones

Alice Bezemer said:


> what carpet


Tiled floors? Nice.


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Who said tiled, could be 'wood"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I think this thread headed SOUTH!


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Dwyras Brown said:


> Who said tiled, could be 'wood"


hmmm....although i am a fan of all sorts of wood...hardwood being a favorite...i dont own any wood myself....


(i can just feel a kick in the ass or a ban coming on for this....***hides from forum staff)


----------



## Skip Morgart

smooth is easier to vacuum. spills are easier to clean up also.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

David Frost said:


> Actually, it isn't a "public" forum per se. One must register with their full name. *They have also agreed (all the fine print folks don't read) to abide by the rules of the forum.* The rules are set and subject to the whim of the board owner. We also know, some attempt to register using an alias. Occasionally, someone may even make it. That's another matter and always a work in progress.
> 
> I agree, it is sad to see the whining. I just chalk it up to peoples insecurities and unlikely to change.
> 
> DFrost


 Well there you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

guys, will you keep it for" all ages" instead of 18 +...


----------



## maggie fraser

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> guys, will you keep it for" all ages" instead of 18 +...


 
What d 'ya mean 18+ ? I thought folks were talking about flooring and traction


----------



## susan tuck

Alice Bezemer said:


> what carpet


Best come back ever... very smooth.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Finally someone with a sense of humor on this board. I can only imagine the horror if I had posed that question to most of the knotheads here. : )

I never feel the need to make anything 18+. **** em. Besides, if there are actually males of the species that age, I could use a decoy. Speak up ! ! 

Until then, enough with the age appropriate crap. We all know they are not on this board.


----------



## Mike Lauer

just ban the morons and move on, you baby too many people
plain and simple this is a private owned board not a democracy, free speech is not allowed, 
you dont like it make your own board

but im just kind of an ashole like that


----------

